# Mid Layer



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

After buying a AK Hover jacket I realized that since its just just a shell im going to think about layering different. In the past since my jacket had Premaloft lining I could simply where the jacket and a base layer.

Any ideas what would be considered the best base layer? Something breathable for colder days. What about a down vest?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

smartwool lightweight or midweight, or Patagonia capalene for baselayer

Patagonia R1 fleece, nano puff vest or jacket for insulating mid-layer and you're good for anything.


----------



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

For a mid-layer, I've used the R1 Full-zip by Patagonia (Patagonia Men's R1 Full-Zip Jacket - Free Shipping on Patagonia orders over $49 at Moosejaw) for the past couple of years and have really like it.

For a base layer, I recommend merino wool products - Ibex, Icebreaker & Patagonia again.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jinx - you owe me a coke


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

cool thanks..Found a retailer near me and ill go check them out today.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

any lightwieght merino works great as a baselayer(icebreaker, smartwool, stoic). quite a few people use Under armor coldgear. the a light or heavy fleece or light down jacket for really cold days. 

i use a breathable shirt then a stoic heavy merino turtleneck for warm days and then throw a light fleece over that from about 30-20 deg or a heavy fleece for anything colder.


----------



## jellybird3 (Jan 27, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> jinx - you owe me a coke


HAHA! I totally didn't get it until I scrolled up.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I use my Ninja Suit for a base, then I throw on a non-cotton tee and my shell. If it's balls in your stomach cold out, I'll throw on my shell's internal jacket. That's the advantage of a three-in-one though.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I use my Ninja Suit for a base, then I throw on a non-cotton tee and my shell. If it's balls in your stomach cold out, I'll throw on my shell's internal jacket. That's the advantage of a three-in-one though.


Guy at my local snowboard shop the ninja suit isnt going to provide warmth as much as keep you dry by wisking away moisture. You find the add good heat i take it?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> Guy at my local snowboard shop the ninja suit isnt going to provide warmth as much as keep you dry by wisking away moisture. You find the add good heat i take it?


I do. I could see why one _might_ say that, but it's definitely not a problem I have. I much prefer it over my traditional polypropelene 2 piece set. Plus, as an added bonus, it's impossible to get powder down your back or pants when wearing a one piece base layer.


----------



## Mochicone (Jan 6, 2016)

*Location matters*

In Seattle I rock my ninja suit (not wool) and a polypill jacket thats 20K waterproof! and a facemask sometimes.

In Colorado I wear my ninjasuit with a layer of silk underwear pants under it. Then a underarm our cold gear thermal shirt on top, and a face gaiter by celtek, beanie under the helmet. shell jacket.

My boyfriend also does the patagonia midlayer. they must be good. His ninja suit is so old it has holes in it though.


----------

